# Questions on Studying/Working/Living in USA



## AliceLeah (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi there, I've just created an account to post these questions I have, but I'm not new as I've been reading this forums for awhile. 

For starters, I'm a Singapore citizen currently studying Fashion in a polytechnic, and will graduate in 2013. I will get a diploma in Fashion design, an equivalent to US's High school diploma. 
After graduation, I intend to start working and earn enough money to at least have enough to cover 1 year of expenses and tuition fees for a degree in US. I understand that I can't work off-campus under student visa and I'm limited to 20 hours working on-campus. Just FYI, I'm looking into studying in LA or NYC. I would prefer LA as NYC is more expensive. 

So here are my questions:
- If I opt to study part-time instead of full-time, it is possible to have longer working hours and the possibility of working off-campus? Is studying part-time even possible for international students?
- I read somewhere that, after graduating, people under student visa are legible for Optional Practical Training. Since my job scope is design, can I work for 12-months or 29-months?

I am actually very keen on living permanently in the US. However, I cannot see any viable options for me regarding the immigration visas. The closest relative I have in US is my cousin; I do not have any employers yet, much less one from the US, and the only one I deem hopeful is the Diversity Lottery. I believe I met the criteria to apply for the lottery (I will, once I get my diploma). However, as I read further, I saw the requirements of "Qualifying Occupation". It said something about having an occupation under Job Zone 4.0 to 5.0. I went to check "Fashion Designer" and it was under Job Zone 3.0. Does that mean I'm out of luck already?

Just to make sure I'm not missing out any information: (This is the list from the sticky post, I'll just remove those that I have "No" as an answer and answer those that are relavent to me accordingly)

* Are you an accomplished fashion model?
*Does fashion designer apply?*
* Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital?
*As per what I've said above, yes. As for capital, I will work and earn enough before applying for anything.*
* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country?
*Yes, graduating in 2013.*
* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel?
*I am considering to intern overseas in US as part of my internship program for my last year of studies in the polytechnic course. Will this be helpful to anything above?*
* Are you a Singaporean or Chilean citizen?
*Yes, a Singaporean.*
* Were you, your spouse or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam?
*Yes, both my were born in Malaysia but had Singapore citizenship for many years. *

Potential Skeletons

* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere? No.
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease? No.
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder? No.
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US? No.
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? No.

This is really lengthy, but I had been thinking about all these for almost a year now. I have read many people who are very discouraging of people who intend to go to USA for work/living. All I need now is facts, and constructive comments. For those who have read this far, thanks for your patience and I hope you would give some insights on this topic. Cheers.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you come on a Student visa they will want to see enough money for everything or a sponsor the hours you can work will give you pocket money

On April 4, 2008, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released an interim final rule extending the period of OPT from 12 to 29 months for qualified F-1 non-immigrant students. The extension will be available to students who are employed by businesses enrolled in the E-Verify program or that make use of valid work permits and social security. E-Verify is a free internet-based system operated by USCIS in partnership with the Social Security Administration which determines a new employee's eligibility to work. To be eligible for the 12-month permit, any degree in any field of studies and for the 17-month OPT extension, a student must have received a Science, Technology, Engineering, or Mathematics degree in one of the following:
Actuarial Science
Computer Science Applications
Engineering
Engineering Technologies
Life Sciences
Mathematics
Military Technologies
Physical Sciences

after OPT you have to leave the US unless you can get a job offer .... very few do ...


----------

